# Applying peroxide to skulls



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I bought a quart of 40 vol hydrogen peroxide from van *****. I've read that one of the better ways to bleach a skull is to mix it w/ magnesium carbonate to form a paste & apply it to the skull for a specific period of time. I have it written somewhere w/ the exact #'s & time but not in front of me right now. Question is where can I buy magnesium carbonate to mix the paste? Has anybody done this method or is there a better way? any info/comments are appreciated. I live in Grand Forks by the way.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Go to a beauty supply store and get hair bleach. Put the powder in a bowl and mix in the 40v until it just becomes a paste. Paint it one with a brush making sure not to get it on the rack. I always let mine dry over night and then wash off with warm water. It seems to work better if I do this right after cleaning the skull. I did 6 bucks this way this year and they all turned out nice and white. You may have to do this a couple of times to get the desired results.


----------

